
Reimagining Internet.org - Amorymeltzer
http://techcrunch.com/2016/01/10/reimagining-internet-org/
======
zimbatm
The main concern is that the Internet.org organization becomes the gatekeeper
of the Internet for a part of the population.

Talking about redesigning the app and "allowing" apps to be submitted doesn't
fix that. It's just an excuse to pretend that something has been done to
address the problem.

